# Is the New Seaview model on schedule



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks,Anyone know if the smaller Seaview kit is coming out in July as planned.I'm considering picking up a 1/350 Scale Enterprise A with the New decals this week.But if the new Seaview kit is coming out on schedule I may hold off and get 2 Seaviews first.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Kit production is underway -if everything stays on the current schedule shipment from the factory should be at the end of July...
arrival at stores most likely after middle of August...

BTW------Spider Man and Green Goblin are on about the same schedule...

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's great news, Dave. I'm looking forward to all of these kits. Moebius is making my 2009 a great, really fun year!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Thank You for the information,am looking forward to the New Seaview Kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woo, I say, Woo Hoo.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

More new kits are coming? That's always good to know. 

Sean


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What was the real tiny Seaview that was behind the monitor (showing the new J2) at Wonderfest? It was like 3-4 inches long. Did I miss it somewhere being mentioned?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

robiwon said:


> What was the real tiny Seaview that was behind the monitor (showing the new J2) at Wonderfest? It was like 3-4 inches long. Did I miss it somewhere being mentioned?


That was actually a Seaview thumb drive that contained the J2 show that was displayed onscreen.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Moebius said:


> That was actually a Seaview thumb drive that contained the J2 show that was displayed onscreen.


You've got a lot o' style, Frank! What's next...a diving bell stress-relief ball?

Lee


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Moebius said:


> That was actually a Seaview thumb drive that contained the J2 show that was displayed onscreen.


You might have a market for those thumb drives! Or a Seaview keychain, maybe?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lee Staton said:


> You've got a lot o' style, Frank! What's next...a diving bell stress-relief ball?
> 
> Lee


I'd buy that!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

toyroy said:


> You might have a market for those thumb drives! Or a Seaview keychain, maybe?


Frank (I think it was him, old brain cells you know) offered those drives here a couple of years ago and the response was under-whelming to say the least.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Can't remember if I ever put them up or not. We've had them in the office for over a year, but never finished the packaging, too much else to do. May not be a bad idea to try them, but with the limited nature, they are definitely more costly than most storage you can buy. You'll read it here first if it happens!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...looking forward to the 4 window Seaview (and the Spidey kits).


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Here's looking forward to be able to build the 8 window Seaview too.....along with the Spidey, Goblin and Frankenstein kits.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just putting the finishing touches on my "big" Flying Sub, will next do the mini FS-1 and B-9 Robot, and by that time, the new Seaview should sail into port! :hat:


----------

